# Raw nose fix?



## JadeVix54 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've just gotten over being sick, so my nose is all red and raw. So now it's flaky looking what can I do?! I have a Sorority Event tonight!! AH!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 20, 2009)

Try a lip balm or poly sporin in and around the nostrils. Aquaphor might work too.

Don't use any balm that has an added taste or scent - these are irritants that might make things worse.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 21, 2009)

Vasaline!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 21, 2009)

I use lucas paw paw ointment arounsd my nose when this happens. It's sothing and will help it heal as well.


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 22, 2009)

Your event is probably over by now I guess, but if your nose still bothers you, just try some moisturizer on it and don't touch it unnecessarily and re-apply if you feel your nose drying up or flaking again.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 22, 2009)

If you have a baby, use some diaper rash ointment slathered on before you go to sleep, and let it soak in overnight. Otherwise, do the same, but with Chapstick Naturals instead. It's got a bunch of butters in it and feels great.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 22, 2009)

Vaseline, shea butter, unscented lipbalm work nicely




And try not to touch your nose and reapply if you blow it.


----------



## Asha* (Feb 22, 2009)

I would have to second on lipbalm and shea butter. Both work great, just make sure you don't rub it away.


----------

